# San Francisco declares state of emergency over coronavirus



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The motherland is preparing for an outbreak. Will the ants continue to work under these circumstances? Will enough ants stay off the app long enough to create a constant surge for those ants who do decide to risk their life? Will Uber even offer them the surge or keep the extra earning themselves?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> The motherland is preparing for an outbreak. Will the ants continue to work under these circumstances? Will enough ants stay off the app long enough to create a constant surge for those ants who do decide to risk their life? Will Uber even offer them the surge or keep the extra earning themselves?


Perhaps
It can infect Both the Uber & Lyft Corporate Offices !


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> The motherland is preparing for an outbreak. Will the ants continue to work under these circumstances? Will enough ants stay off the app long enough to create a constant surge for those ants who do decide to risk their life? Will Uber even offer them the surge or keep the extra earning themselves?


Ants have No choice.
Drive = roof over head & food.
No Drive = ⤵


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber will have No Choice.

But to increase Driver Pay !


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Isn't SF a sanctuary city? Shouldn't they provide sanctuary to the virus? Also, virus-rights. They should have rights like the rest of us. Equal opportunity for viruses.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

And If I remember correctly, there isn't a single case reported in SF.

I think it's a bunch of grandstanding.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Bay Area Representing &#128587;‍♀. They should let us work from home until this situation is clear. I volunteer as tribute.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Bay Area Representing &#128587;‍♀. They should let us work from home until this situation is clear. I volunteer as tribute.
> View attachment 421406


What a beautiful Gif. I miss the Bay Area and that puuurty bridge, but in all seriousness, in crowded, condensed cities like SF and much of New York, having employees work from home could significantly reduce the amount of human contact, and with that the ability to spread any virus going around.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> What a beautiful Gif. I miss the Bay Area and that puuurty bridge, but in all seriousness, in crowded, condensed cities like SF and much of New York, having employees work from home could significantly reduce the amount of human contact, and with that the ability to spread any virus going around.


I could see that from a virus perspective, and even a pollution perspective, but I've seen first hand a couple offices that did it for cost cutting since seats=$$ and the whole office culture goes down the crapper when they do.

Nobody wants to participate in team events, go out for a couple beer, or anything that requires pants once they start working from home.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> What a beautiful Gif. I miss the Bay Area and that puuurty bridge, but in all seriousness, in crowded, condensed cities like SF and much of New York, having employees work from home could significantly reduce the amount of human contact, and with that the ability to spread any virus going around.


It really would. Even now when we are sick my boss says wfh until your better. No point in everyone spreading germs to each other. I think WFH due to this virus is going to happen once we get a confirmed case out of SF.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> It really would. Even now when we are sick my boss says wfh until your better. No point in getting others sick and everyone spreading germs to each other. I think WFH due to this virus is going to happen.


Especially with these office jobs and their "circulated air." We are all just sitting here breathing each other's breath. Even with _*that guy*_ who sits over there......yeah....we know *that* guy. Every job has one. The "Mouth Rinse Is Same as Brushing Teeth Guy." The same one who wears his socks inside out the next day and calls them clean again.

*That *guy.

PS...I'm side eyeing him now....


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Especially with these office jobs and their "circulated air." We are all just sitting here breathing each other's breath. Even with _*that guy*_ who sits over there......yeah....we know *that* guy. Every job has one. The "Mouth Rinse Is Same as Brushing Teeth Guy." The same one who wears his socks inside out the next day and calls them clean again.
> 
> *That *guy.
> 
> PS...I'm side eyeing him now....


If you don't know who that guy is in your office, you're the guy.

Looks around, craaaaap.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

observer said:


> I think it's a bunch of grandstanding


Not a single case yet state of emergency?



losiglow said:


> Isn't SF a sanctuary city? Shouldn't they provide sanctuary to the virus? Also, virus-rights. They should have rights like the rest of us. Equal opportunity for viruses.


Virus's Lives Matter


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Not a single case yet state of emergency?
> 
> Virus's Lives Matter


Not to inject Trump here but I think it's a diversionary tactic.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> &#128587;‍♀. *They should let us work from home until this situation is clear. I volunteer as tribute.*


 I can predict your first day.
I'm JUST SAYIN'&#129335;&#127997;‍♂


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

San Francisco is inept when the first homeless person gets it the city is toast.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mole said:


> San Francisco is inept when the first homeless person gets it the city is toast.


Thanks for the well wishes :thumbup:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Pretty much me today &#129335;‍♀
> 
> Working is hard &#128532;. Not working, much easier &#128524;


Love the new "members" avatar.&#128077;


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes :thumbup:


Lol well I'm from here I know them well I drove down Eddy street last night it is worse then most third world countries a total disaster.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Love the new "members" avatar.&#128077;


I was inspired by the best "member" &#129325;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> And If I remember correctly, there isn't a single case reported in SF.
> 
> I think it's a bunch of grandstanding.


Exactly.
Racing to insure their place in Federal Coffers.

"



Mole said:


> San Francisco is inept when the first homeless person gets it the city is toast.


That would work well with Bubonic Plague.

Not much interaction with the Homeless in S.F.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> And If I remember correctly, there isn't a single case reported in SF.
> 
> I think it's a bunch of grandstanding.


It's just so that they can more easily prepare for the worst I think. Better than head in the sand.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's just so that they can more easily prepare for the worst I think. Better than head in the sand.


The REASON S.F. is a " SANCTUARY CITY" is to Wrangle more Federal Money.

Census Takers are not allowed to ask " Are You A Citizen".

Yet , Federal Money is alloted by numbers.
( numbers inflated by illegals)

Federal Power & Representation is allotted by Numbers.

Comprendez ?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

orange county has now declared...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> orange county has now declared...


YUP.

" AND SO IT BEGINS" . . . .

He probably worked in a wharehouse receiving Chineese goods . . .
( the Virus can Live up to 14 days on Surfaces)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Not a native but am actually from SF.

remember a good chunk of pple that actually live here now are transplants from all over US and the world.

they got voting rights too.

except the ones here on a visa.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Was born in "the city". Many fond memories of so many places there. Especially the park. And the ocean.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Flu kills 35-40 people a day, in the US🦠👍


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> The motherland is preparing for an outbreak. Will the ants continue to work under these circumstances? Will enough ants stay off the app long enough to create a constant surge for those ants who do decide to risk their life? Will Uber even offer them the surge or keep the extra earning themselves?


The motherland is covered in poo.



Lissetti said:


> Especially with these office jobs and their "circulated air." We are all just sitting here breathing each other's breath. Even with _*that guy*_ who sits over there......yeah....we know *that* guy. Every job has one. The "Mouth Rinse Is Same as Brushing Teeth Guy." The same one who wears his socks inside out the next day and calls them clean again.
> 
> *That *guy.
> 
> PS...I'm side eyeing him now....


Yes.
That guy.

Smells like GOAT.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> The motherland is preparing for an outbreak. Will the ants continue to work under these circumstances? Will enough ants stay off the app long enough to create a constant surge for those ants who do decide to risk their life? Will Uber even offer them the surge or keep the extra earning themselves?


I predict rivers of RED SURGE.
Bring it on 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

mbd said:


> Flu kills 35-40 people a day, in the US&#129440;&#128077;


And it has a .1% mortality rate
Whereas covid19 has a 3% mortality rate...or is 30x as deadly...not to mention it's very contagious. If it got to as many people as the flu does every year it would kill as many as the flu would in 30 years~


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Isn't SF a sanctuary city? Shouldn't they provide sanctuary to the virus? Also, virus-rights. They should have rights like the rest of us. Equal opportunity for viruses.


Perhaps a good way to decrease those homeless camps...........


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ghrdrd said:


> I predict rivers of RED SURGE.
> Bring it on
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


I see Rivers of Red Ink !

.









California now suddenly is testing over 8,000 people !?!?

Claims to have 28 cases ??

8,400 self quarantined in California.

All of this Overnight ???


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> The motherland is preparing for an outbreak. Will the ants continue to work under these circumstances? Will enough ants stay off the app long enough to create a constant surge for those ants who do decide to risk their life? Will Uber even offer them the surge or keep the extra earning themselves?


At the very least, *both rider and driver apps should require a statement of being free from cough, fever, etc before allowing usage.* Being in California, this may be my last week to drive.



observer said:


> And If I remember correctly, there isn't a single case reported in SF.
> 
> I think it's a bunch of grandstanding.


CDC had only given 300 test kits to California. They just sent another 1,000. *We aren't seeing many cases in the US due to lack of testing ability. *

Better testing is needed.

https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2020/02/27/gov-newsom-coronavirus-testing-kits-shortage/
https://www.vox.com/science-and-hea...-coronavirus-in-the-us-cdc-diagnostic-testing


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> At the very least, *both rider and driver apps should require a statement of being free from cough, fever, etc before allowing usage.*


They can put that question in the TOS, right next to the other ignored question: are you at least 18 yo?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Mista T said:


> They can put that question in the TOS, right next to the other ignored question: are you at least 18 yo?


As I said, "At the very least, *both rider and driver apps should require a statement of being free from cough, fever, etc before allowing usage.* Being in California, this may be my last week to drive." Just like you have to agree to contracts before going online. They are set up to do so.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

More false hope that a cell phone app can protect you!

People, start depending on your own selves to make your own decisions, make your own assessment what risks you are willing to take, and accept the consequences good or bad. 

Illusions uber can, would or should protect you 
🤦‍♂️ SMDH


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> More false hope that a cell phone app can protect you!
> 
> People, start depending on your own selves to make your own decisions, *make your own assessment what risks you are willing to take, and accept the consequences good or bad.*
> 
> ...


That's why it's unlikely I'll be driving beyond this weekend. I'm fortunate to have additional income that doesn't require me to leave the house. I'll decide month by month as I see how this disease progresses here in California. Finding out that few are being tested alarmed me. No wonder the numbers in the US are low. Hardly any test kits out in the medical community.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

NoPool4Me said:


> That's why it's unlikely I'll be driving beyond this weekend. I'm fortunate to have additional income that doesn't require me to leave the house. I'll decide month by month as I see how this disease progresses here in California. Finding out that few are being tested alarmed me. No wonder the numbers in the US are low. Hardly any test kits out in the medical community.


Share with me the secrets to the home money workin~


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

observer said:


> Not to inject Trump here but I think it's a diversionary tactic.


You're kidding right? Watch two months from now millions of Americans infected.



Shynrix said:


> Share with me the secrets to the home money workin~


Online poker


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> As I said, "At the very least, *both rider and driver apps should require a statement of being free from cough, fever, etc before allowing usage.* Being in California, this may be my last week to drive." Just like you have to agree to contracts before going online. They are set up to do so.


Sounds like an Uber contract.

Sign now that Uber is not Responsible . . .

Or you Can NO LONGER DRIVE !


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

got a p said:


> You're kidding right? Watch two months from now millions of Americans infected.
> 
> 
> Online poker


Sadly I tried that once but I am garbage at it~

Meanwhile one of my best high school friends had 200k+ by junior in college~ I still couldn't get the patience/skillset even seeing him take down $3k/4k pots some days~

I'm a terrible gambler &#128531;&#128531;&#128531;


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

It's not gambling if you're doing it right.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

If I could do it right I wouldn't be on this forum 😁


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

got a p said:


> You're kidding right? Watch two months from now millions of Americans infected.
> 
> 
> Online poker


I tend to be optimistic but infected isn't the same as dead.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> I tend to be optimistic but infected isn't the same as dead.


True.

But NO ONE KNOWS what the Lingering Effects of this Virus ARE yet !

Will it cause physical Damage 5 years, 10 years down the road ?

In China & Japan
" cured" patients have become RE INFECTED !

Can you Ever be " Cured" of this if you catch it ?

No one Really KNOWS YET.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

got a p said:


> It's not gambling if you're doing it right.


I have no idea how to play card games.

I have however played the one armed bandits in Las Vegas.

Won every single time.

The trick is to set a limit you're willing to lose and stop.

Over the years I've "gambled" maybe a hundred bux and made around 3,500 bux (I don"t like throwing away money so I spend very little, half a dozen times over the years).

As soon as I win, I stop. Most people keep wasting away their winnings.



tohunt4me said:


> True.
> 
> But NO ONE KNOWS what the Lingering Effects of this Virus ARE yet !
> 
> ...


I think I've come to grips with my mortality.

When it's time to go, it's time to go.

Do I want to go? No. But, I'm comfortable that my kids will be OK. Their health worries me more than mine.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

observer said:


> I tend to be optimistic but infected isn't the same as dead.


A percentage of millions is a lot of dead. A percentage of 100 million is a ton of dead. Not to mention if someone gets a serious or critical case it may leave permanent effects.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

got a p said:


> A percentage of millions is a lot of dead. A percentage of 100 million is a ton of dead. Not to mention if someone gets a serious or critical case it may leave permanent effects.


THIS TIME NEXT YEAR
WE SHOULD HAVE THE ANSWERS.

( lets hope virus does not Mutate and ask new questions of us)


----------

